# Katana VS .50 Caliber



## MA-Caver (Feb 19, 2005)

Compfused has some really interesting, dumb, entertaining, and educational videos. Here's a video clip where they pit a browning .50 caliber machinegun (I think it's a browning  ) against a Katana. 
At first it's no contest... but watch the vid all the way through... Slo-mo photography actually show some of the rounds being cut right in half. Really cool stuff.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 19, 2005)

I think we discussed this before.

 Now, me personally...

 I dont think I would try and chop a bullet.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 19, 2005)

Even if you did, you would just have 2 projectiles going through you then.


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Feb 20, 2005)

my friend was saying that the bullets were actually full metal jacket bullets.  i think they could have set up the machine gun with a better/more stable structure.  i think if the angle and the positioning of the gun were more fixed and straight on, the katana would have lasted longer (considering gun vibrations/recoil), if not through the whole experiment.  all in all, cool clip.


5:12


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Mar 12, 2005)

thats crazy.tight experiment but in an actual battle itd be pointless


----------

